# Externship and past academics



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Just a small update on what I've been doing--this is my last trimester at JWU for my AAS degree, and I'm doing my externship, or co-op, as they call it at school. I'm at the Raynham Taunton racing track in Massachusetts. Today was only my second day, but I've been having a pretty good time so far. Sometimes I get overwhelmed when I think about all the things I'll eventually have to remember by myself, but I have to tell myself to take it a day at a time. I do different prep things every day, and I haven't even done a full week cycle of that yet!
Friday and Saturday I start at noon, doing prep work I guess and then dinner starts at 7-- I'll be working on the line cutting prime rib and doing the saute special. Monday, Wednesday and Thursday I work 9-3 doing prep work. "Busy work" is the nice way of putting it, but I actually think I thrive in that kind of job, doing the same thing for a long time, getting a rhythm and having time to think. There are only 2-4 other people in the kitchen during prep work, and it is a huge kitchen, so it doesn't feel cramped or anything.
I did well in academics last trimester, getting 3 B's, a B+ and an A. Externship counts as grades for a whole trimester, so whatever grade I get will be duplicated by 5.
I don't know what I'll do when externship is over. It seems like the chef at the track asks a lot of his externs to stay on afterward. I'm getting married this September and I have to think about my income and starting a family and all that. But I'm getting ahead of myself. I just wanted to post for people who were interested in what I'm doing with myself these days :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Kate,

It's nice to read about your schooling and now your externship.

Have you come up with any short and long term goals for yourself?

Any part of the industry you are thinking about in particular.

Good luck with your externship and congrats on your grade point average.

Keep us posted.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I don't know exactly what I want to do, but I know a couple things I don't want to do:
1. I have no interest in baking  
2. I don't want to work in a restaurant atmosphere unless I am doing something other than working on the line making a lot of different things. I think I can handle a couple things, or maybe even an app station or something, but I couldn't handle it when I was working at Ruby Tuesday, making so many different things from most entrees, to all the apps and usually desserts. I can't stand being spread so thin because I don't get a chance to learn how to do anything well.

I have dabbled with the idea of being a personal chef, but am unsure about that at this point. I do best working by myself and that appeals to me, but I am not highly organized which I hear is a huge part of it. But it's still something I'm interested in learning more about.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kate,

You should PM Shroomgirl,
She is a true pro as a PC and is the ultimate multi-tasker.

Also, don't be to discouraged by having to finish many things on the line, try to see it as a positive way to hone your line skills.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

... sounds like _Garde Manger_ appeals to you... especially since you get to focus (usually) on apps. Congrats on your forthcoming wedding.


----------

